# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  My NEW TANK!!!!

## Tsia

I finally managed to give my fish more room today. changed from a 3ft to 4ft..
I am over the moon with the results and everything went swimmingly! (ahem.. scuse the pun!) lmao

I have attched some pics of before and after.. tell me what you think guys an' gals!!

Ta ta for now... 
xxxxxxx

----------


## Nemo

> I finally managed to give my fish more room today. changed from a 3ft to 4ft..
> I am over the moon with the results and everything went swimmingly! (ahem.. scuse the pun!) lmao
> 
> I have attched some pics of before and after.. tell me what you think guys an' gals!!
> 
> Ta ta for now... 
> xxxxxxx


lovely tank :Big Grin:   nice one.....

----------

